# 2 tabellen nebeneinander. WIE GEHT ES?



## Freude (24. März 2003)

Guten morgen Leutz,
wie ging denn überhaupt, dass man 2 tabellen nebeneinander hinkriegt.
ich hhabe es dummer weise vergessen.
könnt ihr mir mal  da helfen.?
danke
mfg


----------



## Adam Wille (24. März 2003)

Frames, iFrames, übergeordnete Tabelle, <nobr> - du hast die Qual der Wahl. 

Geist


----------



## Freude (24. März 2003)

2 nebeneineder stehenden Tabellen zusammenrücken. WIE?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. März 2003)

Hi,

mach eine Tabelle, in die du die anderen Tabellen reinlegst...


```
<table>
  <tr>
    <td>
      <table>
        <tr>
         <td> tabelle 1 </td>
         ....
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
    <td>
      <table>
        <tr>
         <td> tabelle 2 </td>
         ....
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Ok?

ciao


----------



## Silencioso (24. März 2003)

*Tabellen*

oder so:

<table align="left">
  <tr>
    <td</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<table>
  <tr> 
    <td></td>
  </tr>
</table>

das klappt auf jeden fall


----------



## RavenHawk (24. März 2003)

crono hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <table>
> <tr>
> <td>
> ...



Wollt mal fragen warum das bei euch immer so schön bunt ist?
Gebt ihr da selbst die farben ein? Oder kopiert ihr das aus einem Editor?

Thx Raven


----------



## Fabian H (24. März 2003)

Nee, benutz einfach die [ php] Tags


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. März 2003)

Nein, wir haben keinen extra editor  - einfach den Code in [_PHP_] [/_PHP_] (ohne die _ ) anstatt in [CO_DE] [/CO_DE] einschließen und schon wirds bunt 

ciao


----------



## RavenHawk (24. März 2003)

ach so einfach is das...

mhhh thx ^^


----------

